# Bent Ventral Fin?



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

So, this is odd. My new boy, Kicho, seems to be able to bend one of his ventral fins whenever he likes. I admit, it is pretty funny (and makes for funny captions) but was wondering if anyone else has experienced this before.

("Who made that rip in your cadual?!?" "... Kuru. *points*)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw mine more as a flaw - damaged ventral rays. When relaxed or mild flaring, it would remain normal. But when in full aggression mode, it bent.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't mind it-- more of a cute personality quirk. Do you think in this case it is the damaged rays? I've only seen it bent twice in the day and a half that I've had him, but both times it was relaxed.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably.
It could have been broken when young and has now healed. Either way it's his signature.


----------

